

Ask HN: Does anyone like the bigger HN font? - addict3d

I noticed the font size on HN was changed a little bigger, I personally feel like it&#x27;s harder to read. Why is that?
======
jacquesm
Maybe you simply hit ctrl-+? I noticed no difference here.

Try ctrl-0 see if that restores it to the old size.

------
iamben
Yeah, I don't like it. Definitely harder to read.

